# Lightake Cube Twist Stickers Review



## Eleredo (Sep 28, 2010)

The only website I ever hear about when it comes to stickers is Cubesmith. Cubesmiths shipping isn't free. It is, if you order a bunch of other stickers and reach a certain amount of money. But if you just need one or two sets of stickers, you have two options: pay a shipping fee, or order stickers that you don't want and spend more money than you intended to spend.

When I was on my way to the F-II page on Lightake to order it, I stumbled upon stickers for 3x3x3 cubes (and other cubes also) for $1.89. I thought: these stickers can't be good, they're way too cheap and what you pay is what you get, but on the other hand, I thought: what do I have to loose? I needed stickers anyway cause people told me that the stickers that come with a F-II are bad, and I don't want to buy them at Cubesmith so I bought two sets just to try.

The stickers on my F-II started to fade after just one day, people were right. I then applied the stickers. Here are my thoughts.

*First impression*

The stickers sit in, what looks like, a tiny envelope that you can open and close which is pretty neat. This envelope doesn't look cheap as the price of $1,89 (except for the grammar error: twsit instead of twist), it gives the impression that these stickers are the real deal and not some random cheap knock-off stickers.

You can even find the color scheme on the envelope in case you forgot it. Upon opening the envelope, I see all the sheets that should be in there, which is black, green, red, blue, orange and yellow.

*Stickering*

The stickers were easy to pull off of the sticker sheet, except for the red sheet of stickers. I couldn't get these off of the sheet, and I had to make a tiny cut in the corner of each sticker to be able to grab the sticker off of the sheet.

*Looks*

The whole thing looks pretty professional when done. The stickers are of great quality, they do not fade, they stick very well and stay where they have to stay. They don't get dirty and don't show any scratches after having solved the cubes lots of times. The only thing I see are tiny bubbles which is my own fault because I was to lazy to remove the glue residue of the original stickers that came with the F-II. The stickers do glare as they are glossy, which does not bother me, but that varies from person to person.

Let's take a look.







Note: the green side appears to be very dark but the photo has been taken in a somewhat dark condition. The original white stickers of the F-II have not been removed as these can't fade (they're already white, duh) and I actually like the ShengEn logo.

*Feel and level of toughness*

The stickers are glossy and feel like that. The feeling is nice, and even though the stickers are glossy you still have a good grip on the cube. Only if your hands begin to sweat, the stickers start to feel kind of greasy and the grip is not as good then, which is the only disadvantage of these stickers that I could find. If your nail gets caught on a sticker, the sticker is not damaged so the stickers are actually very tough. They con't come off the cube easily either.

While stickering, I messed up and slightly misaligned a sticker on the cube. I tried to get it off again and it was quite a hard job. Another thing that I fail to find are scratches on the stickers because of solving too much, and I've been solving the cube for a while now with these stickers on it, so one could say they're fingernail-proof.

*Conclusion*

I am not trying to put Cubesmith down nor am I trying to stop people from buying at Cubesmith. I am very sure that Cubesmith has great stickers cause I've never heard anyone say anything negative about them, but if you're like me and you just need a set of stickers or two and you don't want to pay the shipping costs or reach the amount where you don't have to pay the shipping costs: go for it.

These stickers are cheap, last long, and are just great. I decided to get the word out to inform people that these stickers are good, because I know that low prices get frowned upon, as most cubers know the saying that goes: "What you pay is what you get." Most of the times, this saying is right, but in this case it is not.

Have fun stickering your cubes with cheap but great stickers!


----------



## theace (Sep 28, 2010)

They remind me of the Ghost Hand stickers. Are they in any way similar? I really like the texture of the Ghost Hand stickers. BTW, what's the minimum thing for a free shipping at Cubesmith?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 28, 2010)

theace said:


> BTW, what's the minimum thing for a free shipping at Cubesmith?



I'm surprised you couldn't just go there and find out yourself: http://cubesmith.com/ShippingPolicy.htm says shipping is free for orders over $15.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 29, 2010)

theace said:


> They remind me of the Ghost Hand stickers. Are they in any way similar? I really like the texture of the Ghost Hand stickers. BTW, what's the minimum thing for a free shipping at Cubesmith?


 
Ah, I can't answer that one, these are actually the first sets of stickers I bought.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

cube twist=YJ


----------



## theace (Sep 29, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'm surprised you couldn't just go there and find out yourself: http://cubesmith.com/ShippingPolicy.htm says shipping is free for orders over $15.


Too Lazy lol



Eleredo said:


> Ah, I can't answer that one, these are actually the first sets of stickers I bought.


You've never had a ghost hand?


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 29, 2010)

theace said:


> Too Lazy lol
> 
> 
> You've never had a ghost hand?


 
No, this F-II is my first speedcube.


----------



## theace (Sep 29, 2010)

I see. Ghost Hand stickers are really awesome. They have this matte finish that makes sure that there's no glare. They feel velvety and are amazingly durable! The colours are cool as well.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah, these glare much, I forgot to add that (did now). It aint bothering me though but I guess that varies from person to person, and also depends on how you hold the cube and how the lighting is in the room/place that you are cubing.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if you knew, but Cubesmith stickers are also glossy.

I've never had a ghosthand either. I was going to buy one but bought an FII instead, before that I had types A and B, after I bought my FII I saw no reason to get a ghosthand/ghII because it was like the F series but not quite as good  I now also have av, guhong, etc. Not a big fan of the AV though.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 30, 2010)

So there's no "transfer tape"? BTW in a couple weeks you should tell us how the stickers are holding up.


----------



## clover (Sep 30, 2010)

theace said:


> I see. Ghost Hand stickers are really awesome. They have this matte finish that makes sure that there's no glare. They feel velvety and are amazingly durable! The colours are cool as well.


 
Ghost Hand or Ghost Hand II?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

gh2(afaik) recently changed their stickers. not bad


----------



## maggot (Sep 30, 2010)

gh 1 stickers are like construction paper with a sticky backing. they suck.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 30, 2010)

maggot said:


> gh 1 stickers are like construction paper with a sticky backing. they suck.


 
The Ghost Hand II stickers were much better in colors, and they didn't fade. They had the same feel, just a higher quality. The Ghost Hand company also recently changed the stickers on the Ghost Hand II, and it is now a more vinyl type feel.


----------



## theace (Sep 30, 2010)

Infact, I liked the GH1 stickers a lot!


----------



## Kurbitur (Sep 30, 2010)

these stickers are not like the gh2 stickers i own both and the cubetwist are very good stickers!


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

*CUBETWIST=YongJun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

